# Will I get Planning Permission for this, or am I wasting my time?



## flowerpot21 (4 Apr 2013)

Hi all,

First time poster, just a bit confused about the stipulation (need to leave 25sq.m of open space) if planning permission is not required.

I want to put a log cabin in my back garden (it is 4.5m x 4.5m), basically its made so that it is fine to build in the back garden without PP if you have the extra space.

I don't have the extra space though, I am a mid terrace in North Dublin City with a back garden of about 8.5m x 4.75m.

How likely am I to get planning permission?
The two houses either side of me have extensions (small) that were built with the houses, my house doesn't have this (every second house does in the street) - not sure if that makes a blind bit of difference, but thought i'd mention it to fill in anyone that might reply.

The cabin is going to be used for recreational use (Pool Table).

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
Flowerpot


----------



## lowCO2design (4 Apr 2013)

contact your planning authority, in urban areas they may relax the open space requirement


----------

